
Ask HN: Why Apple put a whitespace on iCloud Path? - amineazariz
Genuine question.<p>Why on earth an engineer, supposedly good since she&#x2F;he is working at Apple, would think that putting a whitespace on a working-space path is a good idea ? (+ Now way to change it.)<p>Reasons to not do that :<p>- It costs nothing to not do it
- No one sees the path ever, no need for it to be &quot;pretty&quot;
- It breaks so many things, especially dev-wise
- It&#x27;s not a good practice in general<p>Reasons to do it :<p>- I have no idea<p>For reference the path is : &quot;&#x2F;Users&#x2F;&lt;user&gt;&#x2F;Library&#x2F;Mobile Documents&#x2F;com~apple~CloudDocs&#x2F;&quot;
======
pwg
One guess: Sometimes this is done to force other 'consumers' of paths into
properly handling file paths with spaces. If they handle this, then they
should also handle user created filenames (which will /very often/ contain
spaces).

Is this the real reason? I have no way to know.

------
Someone
If that breaks your code, it better do it fast, and not when your code breaks
navigating the files in that directory. The user is in charge of naming them,
so no, there’s no guarantee their names lack whitespace characters.

------
dddddaviddddd
White spaces aren't uncommon in Mac system files, e.g. in /Library:
Application Support, Contextual Menu Items, Internet Plug-Ins, Keyboard
Layouts, Modem Scripts, PDF Services, etc

The list of characters not permitted in paths is limited, whereas the numbers
of possible characters increases with each addition by the Unicode consortium.
No reason that your dev paths shouldn't include emoji for example.

